# 22 Starwind



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi and my family just purchased a 83 Starwind 22. I have been on the water all my life but have never been interested in sailing until now! Im a Tug boat operator on the MS River and wanted to have a hobby to share with my family while home. Lastly this would allow for me to share with them what I love life on the water!


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Matt 
The Starwind 22 is a post Chrysler C-22 Both are very good sailing vessels 

Me and the first mate love overnight outtings on our 1975 C-22 for us its a perfect boat, I hope yours turns out to be the same for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Starwind 22*

Thanks we hope to enjoy the boat! We have never owned a S/V before.


----------

